# The overabundance of blue crabs in the bay this year



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Could it be because there seems to be fewer of the types of fish in our waters this year that feed on them? In my opinion...fishing sucks this year. 

Or could it be due to the excessive high temps of last year and this year?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Could it be because there seems to be fewer of the types of fish in our waters this year that feed on them? In my opinion...fishing sucks this year.
> 
> Or could it be due to the excessive high temps of last year and this year?


I am betting that the moratorium on dredging winter crabs made a huge difference.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Could it be because there seems to be fewer of the types of fish in our waters this year that feed on them? In my opinion...fishing sucks this year.
> 
> Or could it be due to the excessive high temps of last year and this year?


I actually haven't been home to really fish that much this year ( I WILL IN SEPT THOUGH!!). I only live the fishing life through the pics and reports that you guys post but I think it's due to that hot weather. That could mean good things when it starts to cool down though. Maybe the fish headed farther north (or east) as it heated up and as it starts to cool they will begin a southernly descent..This is no scientific fact or nothing; just my thoughts. Hope I'm right!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> I am betting that the moratorium on dredging winter crabs made a huge difference.


I agree absolutely because most of the new regulations affected the mouth of the bay where the female crabs that lay the eggs and from all reports that's where they're now the most plentifull.

I fished the CBBT near the high rise last Thursday and I can't tell you how many sooks I saw swimming with dark brown egg sacks that were either laying eggs or ready to and that was during the middle of the day.

I know a few watermen that crab the top of the Albemarle sound and that place is the complete opposite due to the lack of regulation it's been one of their worst years in the last decade.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

menhadden would eat most if OMEGA wasn't getting them all. Ever owned a fish tank. Don't clean it for a while. Thats why wa have a beach " CLOSUER". WOW were YOU there the day before thay "CLOSED IT"? Does your tummy hurt? Idiots in charge do not understand. You cannot let 1 species take over, you must BALANCE the bay. GEEZZZZ, I NEVER saw striper in the 70s. Greys ,specks,blues,flatties,sopt,croaker,etc. Its all about to many people that want "IT NOW". $$$$$$$, that is what drives things. rant. Think about it.That is all I ask.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Last year i took two semesters of oceanography and did a report with the state of the bay report by the Chesapeake Bay Foundation and the CBF stated that there was like 700 million crabs in the bay this year which was a huge increase from the previous 300 million


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

rattler said:


> menhadden would eat most if OMEGA wasn't getting them all. Ever owned a fish tank. Don't clean it for a while. Thats why wa have a beach " CLOSUER". WOW were YOU there the day before thay "CLOSED IT"? Does your tummy hurt? Idiots in charge do not understand. You cannot let 1 species take over, you must BALANCE the bay. GEEZZZZ, I NEVER saw striper in the 70s. Greys ,specks,blues,flatties,sopt,croaker,etc. Its all about to many people that want "IT NOW". $$$$$$$, that is what drives things. rant. Think about it.That is all I ask.


After i read this and then re-read it five times i then saw who posted it. You got to get out and fish man, the cabin fever is making you post some cryptic stuff.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

How many licenses got bought out to?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> After i read this and then re-read it five times i then saw who posted it. You got to get out and fish man, the cabin fever is making you post some cryptic stuff.


I know. Even the old friends stopped calling. COPD and swelling feet. going to the grocery store is a job. thought about a head boat but I used to work on them and they don't meet my standards.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Due to the ban on dredging in the bay there are more crabs in the bay.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Due to the ban on dredging in the bay there are more crabs in the bay.



Not to mention better bottom structure for them to spread babies


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jay b said:


> Not to mention better bottom structure for them to spread babies


Most definitely with the dredges gone bottom forage will grow back and provide cover and nutrition to the bays bottom.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I honestly don't care what caused the "overabundance" but I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not sure if it should be called an "over" abundance of a "normal" abundance. If folks think that they're completely recovered next thing you know they'll be scraping the bottom of the ocean f'n up the bottom structure again which to me never should have been allowed. 

I guess when watermen can't harvest oysters during that time of year because they're overfished and non-existent they got to find something to catch and sell in order to feed their families.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Crabs this year equal fish next year. Having more crabs is a very good thing! Thanks god for the end of dredging!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Most definitely with the dredges gone bottom forage will grow back and provide cover and nutrition to the bays bottom.





jay b said:


> Not sure if it should be called an "over" abundance of a "normal" abundance. If folks think that they're completely recovered next thing you know they'll be scraping the bottom of the ocean f'n up the bottom structure again which to me never should have been allowed.
> 
> I guess when watermen can't harvest oysters during that time of year because they're overfished and non-existent they got to find something to catch and sell in order to feed their families.





gordy said:


> Crabs this year equal fish next year. Having more crabs is a very good thing! Thanks god for the end of dredging!


They are all correct. If we keep letting the bay get run by people who "don't give a darn" because the are "BOATERS" and do not fish we will get run over again. It took years to get the dragging stoped. NOW OMEGA HAS TO GO! 225 jobs, I worked at a company that had 896 that closed. I was in MI and the next "comprible" job was 55 miles, each way. 156" annual snow fall. I moved HOME.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

It was sad to watch the drastic decline of crab populations during most of the 90’s & 0’s. It has been very nice to see the beginnings of a recovery, the last 2 yrs., of a population that was getting close to collapse. However, the recovery is still only about one third of the way to restoring levels back to that of the late 80’s & early 90’s. I hope the goal of the managers is to bring crabs levels back to that of two decades ago, and when that is achieved, raise the bar again and shoot for historical highs.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Advisor said:


> I honestly don't care what caused the "overabundance" but I'm loving every minute of it.


Sure wish I could say the same. I've only been out once to crab this year and nearly filled a 28 quart cooler...minus the 1/4 space used for blues and spots.

Just been too darn hot to hit them thar planks more often. Never too hot to steam and pick em though.  Enjoyed every bite.  Sorta took my time to savor the moment with those rare delicacies.  
Definitely looking forward to the max daily temps dropping down to the very low 80's.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

If you're out for the pier crabs you can always go at night. I stopped by ov pier this past friday night for some food/drinks and there was a guy with almost a bushel basket full. He said he had been there for about two or three hours. I have also seen some people out crabbing ov beach at night with headlamps/torches and getting into them good. I was however catching baby sharks about 50yrds beside them in the wash.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Unfortunately I don't currently have my own transportation to do the night time thing. Could easily get there in the late evening to pull an all nighter....but would be stuck if one of those _out of the blue_ storms popped up...which has been the norm this summer. Piers tend to close quickly as a result. I'd be in one predicament for sure.


----------

